# Mallard Mania



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

After a disappointing day at Nimi yesterday (three of us never touched the saftey on our guns), today was quite the opposite.

We arrived at a private cornfield at 6:30, and waited for legal shooting time.

To the minute, the mallards and geese arrived flock after flock, by the hundreds.

By 8:15 we had our limit of mallards for three guys, and three geese. We all decided that we should move the blind, and got started on it. The birds never stopped coming. We were literally moving the blind, and ducks were landing not ten yards from us. It was ridiculous.

The whole time we were there, the sky was black with ducks and geese.

We'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

another one


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, to top it all off, there was guy that showed up that must have permission to hunt, as well. He showed up with no dekes, and setup in some corn about forty yards from us (this is a huge field, by the way). This jerkoff was shooting at birds that we were working as they were flying by him. He was skybusting, to boot.

He came over and talked to us when we were done. I didn't want to get into it with the guy, so I said nothing about being peeved at the way he chose to hunt. He did mention that he ran out of shells, and didn't hit anything.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

That is so awesome! Great shooting! Was your cornfield near a lot of water? I wonder if ducks will come down on fields of soybean...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The field does have a large pond about a 1/4 mile away from it.

I have no idea what brought on the number of ducks today. We've hunted this field for three years now, and it has been primarily a goose field. In the past, we were lucky to see maybe ten ducks in a day. Today, in the two hours we were there, we had to see over 800 ducks.



Ducks are usually very willing to come into soy fields.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Outstanding! Glad you had a better second day.

You are too nice. If it had been me I would have said something to the uninvited guest. I wouldn't be rude but would have let him know that he was hunting too close. Maybe he is a new waterfowler doesn't know any better and needs someone to teach him. He can't change his ways if nobody tells him he is doing it wrong.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Long lake was Booming on sunday


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It's not that I'm too nice, believe me. The last thing I wanted to do was confront someone that might cause them to get angry, while we are both holding loaded guns.


I could tell by his shooting and his equipment, or lack thereof, that he was most likely new to waterfowling.

If it happens again, I will surely put on my friendly face, and explain to him the courtesies of field hunting.

We went out again this morning, and had another great day.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We went out today to the same field as yesterday. It was a little slower, but then again, there wasn't a cloud in the sky.

My buddy brought his son along. His son completed the hunters safety program yesterday, and was eager to hunt. He has gone hunting with us plenty before, but never had the privilege of shooting a gun while hunting with us.

He was a natural. We had a single goose come in immediately, and we let him know it was his. His dad said "take 'em" and he stood and dropped it with his first shot. He laughed and lit up like a christmas tree. A few minutes later, he dropped his second goose with his second shot. 

We had a mixed bag of geese and ducks, plus a bonus woodie. It was nothing like yesterday, but it was steady all morning. We finished with seven geese, five mallards, and a woodie.

Getting to hunt with my buddies son for his first hunt was worth the price of admission itself.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Luke with his first shot Canada


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jake with a mallard he had to chase down


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The clan. My buddy Steve, and his boys, Jake and Luke


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

And if anyone is wondering, the recovery from the dbl hernia surgery is coming along. It's a little painful twisting and turning in the blind to shoot, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

great shooting photo's Like that get my heart pumping! I sure hope we get on the birds like that this weekend. The south zone opener is almost here and I can't wait.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice shootin there . looks like a benelli in the photo. we hunted ottowa today and came away with 1 woody and 1 teal. it's a dead zone there go figure??? what county did you hunt the corn in?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Correct on the Benelli. I offered Dick's $800 cash for it. They accepted. It had been sitting on the shelf for almost a year, then the new Benelli II came out, and they had it marked as discontinued, but they still had a price tag of $1029 on it. Then, to top it off, I get a Dick's card for $30 cause of my scorecard bucks from the purchase. The last two days were my first chance to use it in the field. They're incredible.


The field is in Summit County, about ten minutes from my house.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx,and glad you had a good day after a '0 ' at nimi.may hit it saturday or perhaps edgewater for a cast and blast.


----------

